# تنقية الماء



## فداء (12 أبريل 2010)

:32:ما هي المراحل التي تمر بها عملية تنقية الماء قبل لدخاله لماكنات غسيل الكلى ؟
ولماذا يتم ازالة عناصر معينة من الماء دون غيرها ؟


----------



## cherifelec (12 أبريل 2010)

يمر الماء اولا عبر مصفاة رملية ثم كربونية ثم الاسموزور ثم الادوسيسور


----------



## الدكة (13 أبريل 2010)

يتم ذلك عن طريق محطة تنقيى تسمى _بمنظومة الضغط الاسموزية) ro ، وتختلف في كون المنتج من المياه خالي من الكلور لوحدات الغسيل الكلوي بينما مياه الشرب العادية المنتجة من نفس الوحدات تكون محتويه على مادة الكلور بنسب معينة .


----------



## medical.eng89 (15 أبريل 2010)

منظومة تنقية الماء :-جهاز الكلية يحتاج الى ماء نقي خالي من أي شوائب يسمى (برمنيت وتر) ويحصل عليه من خلال مرور الماء العادي Raw water خلال منظومة تنقية او تصفية الماء وتأخذ منظومة التصفية حجم كبير يتطلب غرفة كاملة والتي تتكون من :
Sand filter -1 يزيل الجزيئات الغير ذائبة مثل الطين والرمل .
Softener (Risn) -2يزيل المركبات العضوية الذائبة والمركبات اللاعضوية الذائبة (مغنيسيوم ,صوديوم),وهو بحاجة الى تنشيط بالملح عندما يقل نشاطه .
Carbon Filter -3يزيل الكاربون 
Final Filter -4عبارة عن فلترين قطنيين وهو لإزالة بقايا الطين 
R O Filter -5
يزيل المعادن الثقيلة (حديد و كبريتات)
UV Filter or Cotton Filter -6لإزالة البكتريا التي قد تسبب الحمى
*الفلاتر تعتبر حماية لRO Filter من الانسداد , و الفلاتر بحاجة إلى تعقيم بالضغط على زر Rans حيث يضخ الماء بقوة ويجرى عملية شطف فتزال أي ترسبات وتطرح بالDrain وتستغرق العملية 1 3/4 الساعة 
الماء الناتج يكون بالمواصفات الآتية:-
صوديوم اقل من 50%البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم اقل من 2%الكلور0.1%النترات 10%الحديد 0.03%الامونيوم 0.2%

:56:


----------



## فداء (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخواني الكرام , لكن هناك تعديل لكلامك اخي الكريم وهو ان الهدف من الكربون فلتر هو التخلص من الكلور حيث ان الفلتر يشتمل على مادة الكلور التي بدورها تمتص الكلور حيث ان دخول الكلور لمحلول غسيل الكلى يعني تدمير لكريات الدم الحمراء وكذلك تدمير للغشاء المكون للفلتر في ماكنة غسيل الكلى , وكذلك قبل ذلك كله لان الكلور حينما يدخل الى غشاء الخاصية الاسموزية العكسية (RO System) لذا يتم التخلص من الكلور قبل الوصول لمرحلة RO


----------



## فداء (15 أبريل 2010)

مرحلة SOFTENER الهدف منها هو حل مشكلة عسر الماء الناتجة عن وجود عنصري الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم حيث ان هذه الايونات تملك شحنات موجبة لذا يتم التخلص منها بادخالها الى حجرة Softener التي تشتمل بداخلها على مايسمى (Resin)والتي هي عبارة عن عدد كبير جدا من الحبيبات الخرزية التي تملك شحنات سالبة اذ بمجرد دخول الماء العسر تبدا ايونات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم بالاتحاد مع الشحنات السالبة الى ان يحدث الاشباع وعندئذ لا بد من عمل تجديد ل(resin)تنظيف له من خلال محلول ملحي (محلول كلوريد الصوديوم )وهو ما يعرف ب (Brine tank) اذ يعمل محلول كلوريد الصوديوم على طرد ايونات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم الملتصقة بخرزات (resin)


----------



## فداء (15 أبريل 2010)

وللحديث بقية


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوي تمر المياة بعدة فلاتر بوحدة تنقية مياة الكلي سأذكر ما اعرفه للمعرفة فقط وما اكتسبته من المستشفي في التطبيق الميداني

تمر المياة في المرحلة الاولي في ثلاث فلاتر
فلتر رقم 1 - ينقي المياة من الرمل
فلتر رقم 2 - فلتر كربوني
فلتر رقم 3 - فلتر للأملاح بكل انواعها

بعد ذالك تذهب المياة الي فلتر RO 
لنتحدث قليلاً عن الـن RO
الغرض الاساسى من هذا الفلتر هو التنقية والتحلية و التعقيم الكلى للمياه وتعد الوحدة الرابعة بالجهاز( الممبرين )المنوطة بالتخلص التام من {بقايا المواد العضوية- العناصر الثقيلة والاملاح الزائدة على حاجة الجسم} والحصول على مياة نقية خالية من جميع الملوثات
 تنقية الماء
 بعد ذالك تذهب المياة المنقاه الي خزان ماء نقوم بتخزين المياة المفلتره والنقية مية% من الشوائب فيه 

عند حاجة قسم الكلي الي المياة تسحب المياة من هذا الخزان وتمر بوحدة UV وهي تنقية المياة بالأشعة الفوق البنفسجية 

ينقصني الكثير من الخبره اعتذر واتمني ان تكون المعلومات اللتي قمت بطرحها صحيحة ومفيدهـ

تحياتي

حامد العنزي
المصدر: منتدى الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## علي عبد الرضا (1 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف حساب فلتر ذات طبقات الثلاثية


----------

